

Show HN: selling college shirts for fun and profit - keiferski
http://clubhillman.com

======
keiferski
At my university, the main library is called Hillman Library. As a joke,
students call it "Club Hillman". It's a pretty popular term and has been going
on for a few years now. During finals week, the library is packed full, and
going there becomes a big social event.

So, a friend and I decided to capitalize on it. I designed the shirt and build
the website over a week/weekend, and since launching Wednesday night, we've
sold about 20 shirts. We're aiming for 200 by the 26th (so they're ready for
finals week).

We're marketing both online (Reddit worked really well) and in person (putting
up fliers everywhere around campus.)

